# There I Fixed It



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Not sure if it is a violation but I got some laughs out of it.


 

It is a violation. They are not being used for the purpose they are listed for.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

My gut tells me its a violation but the box is covered.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Violation #1: White covers, ivory switches.

Violation #2: Screws are installed with slots all Willy-Nilly.

Violation #3: Missing screws.

Violation #4: 404.9(A).


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another one










At least it is GFCI.










The original knife switch:


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like the house of horror at the electricians carnival!!!:jester:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

pudge565 said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

backstay said:


> pudge565 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one
> ...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> backstay said:
> 
> 
> > They make mirror plates!
> ...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Not sure if it is a violation but I got some laughs out of it.


All switches would look this way back in the day when I'd pop a tab of acid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> :thumbsup:





Neither of those are mirrors.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Neither of those are mirrors.


Your's either, at least I couldn't see my reflection in it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


>


Why on earth would anyone have a clear device cover? Show off their high-end Hubbel device yokes? :blink: (I've been using this smiley a lot lately.)

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> Your's either, at least I couldn't see my reflection in it.



It simply means you're a vampire.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Big John said:


> Why on earth would anyone have a clear device cover? Show off their high-end Hubbel device yokes? :blink: (I've been using this smiley a lot lately.)
> 
> -John


Paranoid schizophrenics who want to be able to 'see' the electricity.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Why on earth would anyone have a clear device cover? Show off their high-end Hubbel device yokes?


Maybe the person that buys these $147 receptacles?










http://www.wattgate.com/products/381/

http://www.amazon.com/Wattgate-Audio-Grade-Duplex-Socket/dp/B000930W4M



> :blink: (I've been using this smiley a lot lately.)


I think you will need it again. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Maybe the person that buys these $147 receptacles?


 I love those receptacles! I have my retro-encabulator plugged into one and it really helps cut down on side-fumbling. :laughing:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> I love those receptacles! I have my retro-encabulator plugged into one and it really helps cut down on side-fumbling. :laughing:
> 
> -John



Do you have the old model, with the base plate made of prefabricated amulite, or the new ones with diathetic phenelhydrabenzamine?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jza said:


> Paranoid schizophrenics who want to be able to 'see' the electricity.


 That way they can keep tabs on how much electricity is leaking out! :whistling2:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*specs*

If I had known all the specs below I would been buying these $147 receptacles all along. I highlighted the important stuff

Audio Grade
Ultra heavy-duty *triple wipe* contacts making it triple better
Silver plated solid brass terminal clamps, mounting stap, rivets, and grounding strip
*Glass filled* high temperature nylon housing
*Superior *ground contact
Wattgate *Three Layer* Plating Process* ???
20A/125VAC
*WATTGATE Three Layer Plating Process
1. *Oxygen free* copper plating thank god no oxygen
improves conductivity
2. *Electroless* nickel plating
necessary to prevent the leeching of the copper through the pure gold layer
3. 24k gold plating
*improves conductivity* less impedance


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

A DIY Tweakers' wall plate.

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/tweaks/messages/17/174577.html


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Interesting:


If they had that switch in a box it would be ingenuity


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 3. 24k gold plating
> *improves conductivity*  less impedance


That parts a big lie. Gold has more impedance than copper does.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Big John said:


> Why on earth would anyone have a clear device cover? Show off their high-end Hubbel device yokes? :blink: (I've been using this smiley a lot lately.)
> 
> -John


So they can make it mach the wall paper. But if more people used them it would be easer to find back stabbed and hacked receptacles. lol


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

That Wattgate doesn't even come as a Decora?? Come on now.

I never understood how electronics manufacturers always pushed the "gold" thing. The only thing I can think of is that it doesn't corrode, so you wont ever have any more resistance.


----------



## raldous (Aug 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe the person that buys these $147 receptacles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The customer "reviews" at Amazon are hilarious! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

raldous said:


> The customer "reviews" at Amazon are hilarious! :thumbup:


:thumbsup:

:jester::jester:

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

By 
*J. Jarzab* (Erie, PA) 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member..._pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview 
 


*


This review is from: Wattgate 381 Audio Grade Duplex Socket* 
I received my Wattgate 381 Audio Grade Duplex Socket by Wattgate in the mail yesterday. Well, I shouldn't say "in" the mail because when I went to my porch to get the package, the package was just floating there. It was about 2 or 3 feet off the ground. I grabbed the delivery man before he left (as he was right down the street) and he said, and I quote "I don't want any trouble, just take your package and leave me alone". 

Not only was that odd, but when I took it inside, I couldn't put it down on the table. The package would just float. Very strange indeed. I go to open the package and I find there is nothing inside. Now I am angry. This is supposed to be the best receptacle on the market and all I got was a floating box. Inside there is a piece of paper. "Place a drop of water in the box". 

As I have nothing else to do, I add a drop of water to the bottom of the box and to my surprise the receptacle began to re-assemble itself. I should have known. Nano-machine technology. Apparently this item was assembled using nano machines and shipped with nano machines. Normal box packaging would damage the sensitive audio components. I should have known. 

Unfortunately one of the machines went haywire, escaped the box and ate my television. I am not happy about it. However, I did install the socket after throwing the box in the yard (the machines die after being outside for 20 minutes). I have never, in my life heard audio like this. I finally understood Mozart, Beethoven and Nirvana. I understand music on a whole new level. I have become...a music God. I only drink Tuscan Whole Milk. I am one.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Archania said:


> I never understood how electronics manufacturers always pushed the "gold" thing. The only thing I can think of is that it doesn't corrode, so you wont ever have any more resistance.


Gold is apparently the best conductor, copper the second- but ones cheaper to buy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

By the way, gold is a very poor choice for contacts on high current switches and connectors. While gold is the best choice for low voltage and very low current contacts, it can't handle a high current switch. These gold plated AC plugs and receptacles are fine until they plug it in with the unit turned on, the high current blows the gold off the contact.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Gold is apparently the best conductor, copper the second- but ones cheaper to buy.:thumbsup:


Plus gold does not tarnish or corrode. The idea being if you spill something on it then you can wipe it clean without oxidation occurring.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Gold is apparently the best conductor, copper the second- but ones cheaper to buy.:thumbsup:


 I don't believe that's true. I think silver is the best, and copper is second, which makes that receptacle even more stupid! :laughing:

-John


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Plus gold does not tarnish or corrode. The idea being if you spill something on it then you can wipe it clean without oxidation occurring.


It has a cover why would something get spilled on it? lol


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

vos said:


> It has a cover why would something get spilled on it? lol


Oh was mainly referring to in car audio systems. Or even television audio video components. Things can happen that are as mundane as water to a capsized icee .


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Big John said:


> I love those receptacles! I have my retro-encabulator plugged into one and it really helps cut down on side-fumbling. :laughing:
> 
> -John


Yeah but the 6 hydrocoptic marzle vanes being connected to the ambaphacient lunar wain shaft help with that also.


----------

